# Rust On collet



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

After a few years I called up my former boss who had been storing my miter saw in his shed. So i called to get it from him for a small project. I also forgot that he had been storing a PC 7529 plunge router of mine also. We used it from time to time on the job. 

When I looked over the router I noticed some rust on the collet. Looks like just some surface rust. What is the best way to clean this up?

Took some pictures I just need to upload from my camera to my computer. Will try tomorrow to get pictures uploaded.


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Davisjr70 said:


> After a few years I called up my former boss who had been storing my miter saw in his shed. So i called to get it from him for a small project. I also forgot that he had been storing a PC 7529 plunge router of mine also. We used it from time to time on the job.
> 
> When I looked over the router I noticed some rust on the collet. Looks like just some surface rust. What is the best way to clean this up?
> 
> Took some pictures I just need to upload from my camera to my computer. Will try tomorrow to get pictures uploaded.


Hi again! Just like the other post, I'd suggest some WD-40 and a Scotchbrite pad. Soak the collet for a few minutes and the surface rust should come right off. Deeper stuff won't, of course.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion in both posts.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Will, you have another option, for simple light surface rust, get a small box of IronOut (local grocery, or big box store) mix some with water and dunk the bits and the collet. This is a safe way and is a non toxic non destructive (no acid or caustic chemicals, can even be used in your water softener ), it works wonders on saw blades just by dipping the them and lifting them out. Be sure to spray them with some kind rust shield, or they will rust very quickly after doing this.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*Mr*

Do not use rust dissolving chemicals.

Several ways to remove rust from collets and bits. The first is white vinegar - just let soak from one to three days, if it is surface rust then it wipes away with a white rag - use white as you will see what happening. If you have more than surface rust on a collet - throw it away, this holds the bit at 25k rpm and oily collets with rust pockets will at some point let the bit slip and "Murphy's Law" says it will hit you - go to amazon, ace hardware sites and order a new one - this way you do not wonder about "if it lets go. The same solution can be used on router bits, and other ferrous (magnetic) materials.

The second way is electrolysis. go to instructables.com/id/Electrolytic-Rust-Removal-aka-Magic - follow these instructions, but what it does not say is to use the cheapest battery charger that is not self regulating, the resistance is too great and the cpu shuts it down. Then use drill rod instead of rebar as this works better as you are replacing the rust with new metal.

If your bits have bearings, remove do these in vinegar, then after a day drain the vinegar and fill with methanol, do not use rubbing alcohol ( industrial alcohol at HD or Lowes) 200 proof. slosh this around then pour off and dry on a paper towel (in the sun) and then bake in the oven after drying at 120 degrees F for several hours or blow out with compressed air. Now by hand, rotate these slowly and see if you feel any pits, toss and order a 10 pack of new bearings from VXB or other reputable source and replace.

Before doing all this with the bits make sure the bits are not pitted at the cutting carbide edge. Carbide can be sharpened, but only to the point that it changes the bits profile.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Will and Baker.

As in my other post I tried some steel wool on the bits. It removed the the rust and I feel no pitting on the shaft. 

As for the collet. Have not tried anything yet. Nor have I looked down inside where the it goes to see if there is any pitting or rust.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use and highly recommend Trend Tool and Bit Cleaner. It is available from Woodcraft and Sommerfelds has started carrying it after I told Marc about it. I think it is still on sale there. Sommerfeld Tools for Wood


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

This Boeshield product is the best I have seen. I had several machines in storage and there was a leak in the roof. It all looked like trash. I used the products in this assortment and everything was restored to like new condition, I was amazed! here is a link in Amazon for you to review it but if you use this and then rub it down with paste wax you can expect your tables to be rust free for at least 6 months.
Good Luck -Eloy

BOESHIELD T-9® - VALUE PACK - Amazon.com


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Update: With Picture*

Here are a couple of pictures I had promised. And in the router is the 1/2" collet with the rust I had mentioned.

These are my tools (Dewalt miter saw, PC 7529 router with accessories and the bit set).


----------

